# Need the correct driver for my soundcard, internal mic not working



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Awhile back my internal mic stopped working. The thing is windows and other programs say its working fine. But when I try to record anything anywhere, all I get is static. If I increase the mic volume, I get louder static. At first I thought maybe it just shorted out, but I've started to wonder if maybe windows 7 just decided to install updated drivers without asking me (stupid windows update) and maybe they aren't the right ones. I've checked and re-checked all my soundcard settings, and everything is in order so I know its not that. Playback is fine, but the internal mic wont record. External mics work fine though. Is this a driver issue? I've checked the drivers, and they are microsoft drivers, however the soundcard is a Realtek HD audio card.

ven_10ec & dev_0268

this is the info. I cant seem to find the drivers though. A link to the correct drivers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Verify it isn't disabled. I found this method;

Start menu, Control panel, Hardware & Sound, Sound, manage Audio Devices, Recording tab, then Right Click in a BLANK box and check 'show disabled devices'.


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

No, its definitely enabled. I already tried this. Would the wrong sound card drivers possibly make it not work, even though external mics work fine? If not, I suppose its shorted out somehow...


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Have a read through this thread -> Realtek ALC 268 - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked through this, and attempted to follow the directions that told me to install the realtek drivers in compatibility mode, however i did a search and I have no file called "RealTekSetup.exe". I was afraid that I didn't because my drivers say they are microsoft drivers. In fact, my soundcard is just listed as "High Definition Audio Device" in the device manager. It says the driver provider is microsoft, and the driver version is 6.1.7600.16385. The funny thing is the mic worked just fine when i first got the computer, but it suddenly stopped working one day. In fact, I think it stopped working after I installed FL studio and tried to record something in it. I was like, "what the... why isn't this picking up any sound?" So to make sure it wasn't just the program, I tried a few other recording programs, including the windows recorder that comes with Windows 7. I've also tried doing voicechat in several IMs and in Skype. I've long since removed FL studio btw, because asio4all drivers don't work in windows 7. The people on the other end say all they can hear is static. I hope some of that information helps to narrow down the cause.

The only reason I even know that my sound card is a Realtek is because I did a search on the Device ID and Vendor ID. I found a few different drivers, but I'm not sure if they are the right ones... I'm really afraid to install them because with my luck I'll do this and my speakers will stop working too. I guess nothing ventured nothing gained, but I just want to make sure I have the correct drivers before I try installing them. I guess when I do I'll take that forums advice and try installing them in compatibility mode for Vista. Could you maybe point me in the direction of the correct drivers? Thanks for your help and patience.

EDIT: I just realized that the asio4all drivers were still installed, so I removed them and restarted. It had no effect though, the mic still just records static. I tried to record myself talking with windows recorder, and all I got on playback was static. :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this |MG| Realtek High Definition Audio for 2K/XP/03 2.58 Download


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, that one didn't work, but I found this one: 
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 4730Z

That audio driver says its the one for my computer and OS. However, I opened the .inf file to make sure the DEV and VEN numbers matched(VEN 10EC, DEV 0268)... Well, the VEN matches, but the DEV is 0272... Before I install this, do you think it will work? Heres a copy of the .inf


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly no but stranger things happen


----------



## Kaj Darkwind (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there any benefit to using the Realtek drivers over the Windows default HD audio device drivers? At this point I've just decided that the internal mic is fried, and I'm over it. But I'd still like to make sure I have the best possible audio drivers for this computer. Lately I've been recording some music with this computer, and I've had a problem with dual inputs. Basically, If I plug in a Mic, and then plug in a guitar, the mic works but the guitar doesn't and vice-versa. Funny thing is, it picks up that the devices are making sound when i check the recording tab in the windows volume control, but only the first device I plug in will actually pick up any sound. Ex: I plugged in a guitar and mic, and tried recording something in Audacity. I sang while my friend played guitar, and only the guitar was there. Is this a problem with windows 7, or my audio drivers? I've tried it in several recording programs and its the same result. I even tried checking "listen to this device" on both devices and they still wouldn't both pick up. This really makes recording a pain, because I have to record the guitar and singing separately.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might be better trying here Realtek


----------

